# Hevi Metal CASE Rebate



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

Just passing this along for those who love shooting Hevi Metal or if you haven't tried it out yet, this will save you some $ Had posted up the per box rebate and some had asked about the case rebate... so here you go!

Case rebate of $25.00 per case, up to 2 cases.

http://www.hevishot.com/images/stori...013-HMCASE.pdf


----------

